# Stowa Prodiver Olymp Bronze coming after vacation break



## Bradjhomes

*Prodiver Olymp*

Oh no...another one I want!


----------



## DutchMongolian

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

Just saw this on IG as well, supposedly there are a few more coming out as well per the post?


----------



## JonS1967

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

Looks amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

Yea that's super nice....if they only made a size that fits me


----------



## Fikk

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

So bronze, silver and gold. Looks like the Olympics 
I'll pass for this one.


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*



Fikk said:


> So bronze, silver and gold. Looks like the Olympics
> I'll pass for this one.


Not sure I can pass.


----------



## ads75

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

It doesn't look bad, but not enough to separate me from my money. I am wondering if the case is steel or titanium. Looks like it is still an older black dial (good or bad depending on your point of view), doesn't have the new logo, still says MADE IN GERMANY (as opposed to the blue Provider).


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

Member Terri showed off his one-off bronze bezel Prodiver here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/stow...them-here-910240-post7212425.html#post7212425

I loved it then but didn't think they'd ever make more.


----------



## Dooberfloober

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

I wonder which alloy will be used for the bronze, and how much patina, if any, it will get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

Sorry, but not a fan of this version.


----------



## ryanli

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

Stowa has already released thousands of versions of Prodiver, I understand it is an awesome watch, but it is too big for many people.
Why don't they release normal seatime?


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

Not sure they will release this. At least all i saw is the pic at their instagram, there's no saying that it is for sale.

But i do hope, they just release the bezel, limited edition bezel etc. No way im gonna buy the watch just for a different bezel.

I know as a business its opportunity to cash out, but sometimes, business should also take care of the existing customer.

Maybe to allow options, can be watch + bezel for those who didnt own a prodiver or Seatime, and Bezel only for those who already have the watch.

I wouldnt mind paying slightly premium just for the bezel tho


----------



## Soulspawn

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

You can actually buy any bezel of the regular line up from stowa... Just send them an email.

If this is a limited edition, then the entire watch might be required..... Which is kinda tough if you already own one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoulderCh

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*



hidden830726 said:


> Not sure they will release this. At least all i saw is the pic at their instagram, there's no saying that it is for sale.


I think, they will release this by a limited edition. People pay premium for the different things, and a bronze bezel will be interesting for a fan of bronze.


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*



BoulderCh said:


> I think, they will release this by a limited edition. People pay premium for the different things, and a bronze bezel will be interesting for a fan of bronze.


Ya. I re-read the Instagram post. It did sounds like they are going to release it. It make sense cause Japan is a big market for Stowa.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

They should release them during the fall but I didn't ask if it will be possible to order the bezel only.


----------



## StufflerMike

The Stowa Prodiver Olymp Bronze will be available after Stowa's vacation break, retail: € 1490,--









For more info we will have to wait until August 14th.


----------



## Vetinari67

... and I thought the normal Prodivers were cool! If only I had the wrist size to be able to wear this ... :-(


----------



## B....

Vetinari67 said:


> ... and I thought the normal Prodivers were cool! If only I had the wrist size to be able to wear this ... :-(


I have a watch that size & a 6.25 inch wrist & have NO problem with that 42mm case size. I like it precisely because it looks oversize. I wouldn't choose it as my every day watch but it's an acceptable statement in the world of watches IMO, especially when worn loosely on the wrist. 
B.


----------



## Fikk

I think it's ok to wear a Prodiver with a 6.25" wrist but not with the bracelet.


----------



## ThaWatcher

That is one handsome looking watch!
Wouldn't mind the seconds hand in a different colour though.


----------



## boemher

This is beautiful. I can't wait to hear more, is it just me or are Stowa upping the game with new variants and releases ?


----------



## Horoticus

Very exciting news, thanks Mike! Looking forward to more info and pics. |>


----------



## Vetinari67

B.... said:


> I have a watch that size & a 6.25 inch wrist & have NO problem with that 42mm case size. I like it precisely because it looks oversize. I wouldn't choose it as my every day watch but it's an acceptable statement in the world of watches IMO, especially when worn loosely on the wrist.
> B.


Thanks, B. Actually, for me the problem is the lug-to-lug. 42mm is the absolute upper limit of what I can wear, and the lug-to-lug is then the deciding factor. My concern is, as Fikk alluded to, the bracelet increasing the L2L distance from an optical point of view. After reading the specs on the Prodiver, I concluded it would be too big, but perhaps I jumped to that conclusion too fast.

Maybe Hidden has a Prodiver in Malaysia that I could sneak a look at in real life ... (my wallet just let out an anguished cry and ran screaming out the door).

[Edit:] Just checked the StowaFriends map - there is one Prodiver listed nearby! This StowaFriends programme is _dangerous_ ...


----------



## Horoticus

I just received a note from Stowa about Watchtime's current dive watch vote. So if you are interested in voting and being entered into a raffle for one of these bronze bad boys, then head over to Watchtime.net, vote, and then let the Stowa team know via email and be entered in to a drawing for this watch. Woohoo! And good luck!


----------



## Vetinari67

Horoticus said:


> I just received a note from Stowa about Watchtime's current dive watch vote. So if you are interested in voting and being entered into a raffle for one of these bronze bad boys, then head over to Watchtime.net, vote, and then let the Stowa team know via email and be entered in to a drawing for this watch. Woohoo! And good luck!


Voted! Woohoo indeed!


----------



## StufflerMike

The raffle winner is: Michael.N from Munich.

The watch is now available in the Stowa online shop.


----------



## soaking.fused

stuffler said:


> The raffle winner is: Michael.N from Munich.
> 
> The watch is now available in the Stowa online shop.


Congrats to the winner. Thanks to Stowa for such a wonderful release and giveaway.

The watch looks amazing and here's looking forward to pics on the boards soon!


----------



## Horoticus

So, can you choose different handsets and/or dials with this watch, or is it sold as pictured (black dial, white hands)? According to the Stowa website you can choose b/t a bronze, silver or gold bezel, however.


----------



## StufflerMike

Horoticus said:


> So, can you choose different handsets and/or dials with this watch, or is it sold as pictured (black dial, white hands)? According to the Stowa website you can choose b/t a bronze, silver or gold bezel, however.


Sold as pictured with the possibility to upgrade with silver or gold bezel.

The silver and gold bezel will fit all other Prodiver watches as well.

The technical specs cover all models with the very same text.


----------



## 5imon L

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

Lime dial with bronze bezel might be an interesting combo


----------



## Horoticus

stuffler said:


> Sold as pictured with the possibility to upgrade with silver or gold bezel.


Thank you, Mike.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Bezels are now available to buy on their own...
EUR 200 for bronze (inc. VAT)
EUR 250 for silver (inc. VAT)
EUR 780 for gold (inc. VAT)


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*


----------



## Horoticus

Anybody order one yet (watch, not just the bezel)?


----------



## ovdwatches

Nice combination!! Love it so much.


----------



## hidden830726

Horoticus said:


> Anybody order one yet (watch, not just the bezel)?


Still undecided whether to buy this or Lego USC Melenium Falcon

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

hidden830726 said:


> Still undecided whether to buy this or Lego USC Melenium Falcon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The Falcon will be too big for your wrist.


----------



## Wanderfalken

hidden830726 said:


> Still undecided whether to buy this or Lego USC Melenium Falcon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ha! My kids vote for the Millennium Falcon, if that helps you at all. And they want to see pics . Good luck with your dilemma.


----------



## Horoticus

Wanderfalken said:


> Ha! My kids vote for the Millennium Falcon, if that helps you at all. And they want to see pics . Good luck with your dilemma.


Suggest you go 'old school' and pick up the Lego Starship Enterprise, complete with the limited edition bronze reflector dish. :-d


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

Really like the silver bezel. Photos from latest newsletter









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorwest

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

Just ordered mine today: Seatime Blackforest limited edition with Bronze bezel insert and engrave rotor.


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*



Victorwest said:


> Just ordered mine today: Seatime Blackforest limited edition with Bronze bezel insert and engrave rotor.


Seems to be a very good idea. So, it's possible to order the bezel for the Seatime.. hmm..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*



hidden830726 said:


> Seems to be a very good idea. So, it's possible to order the bezel for the Seatime.. hmm..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The images you posted above are of the Seatime bezels.


----------



## hidden830726

Bradjhomes said:


> The Falcon will be too big for your wrist.





Wanderfalken said:


> Ha! My kids vote for the Millennium Falcon, if that helps you at all. And they want to see pics . Good luck with your dilemma.


Pre-ordered the falcon... So no new watch for me. Maybe will consider a silver bezel in future. Sad.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

These bezels look great.
I'd like to see the silver one on the blue Prodiver


----------



## hahaha3111

Fikk said:


> These bezels look great.
> I'd like to see the silver one on the blue Prodiver


Just order this for the same combination.


----------



## ads75

hidden830726 said:


> Pre-ordered the falcon... So no new watch for me. Maybe will consider a silver bezel in future. Sad.


I am going to go Falcon also. Hoping they don't sell out immediately.


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*


----------



## hahaha3111

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*



Bradjhomes said:


>


Blue Prodiver doesn't work with the bronze bezel..maybe silver one looks better.


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*



hahaha3111 said:


> Blue Prodiver doesn't work with the bronze bezel..maybe silver one looks better.


Works for me.


----------



## faiz

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*



Bradjhomes said:


>


Works for me.
That is stunning. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*



Bradjhomes said:


> Works for me.


Yes, has a real maritime aesthetic!


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*










Still loving the combo


----------



## elbilo

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*



Bradjhomes said:


> Still loving the combo


As you should! I'm really tempted to get the Seatime (again) with the bronze bezel, but I really want the new logo on the dial.


----------



## whoa

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*



Bradjhomes said:


> Still loving the combo


Damn that's good looking! Wow..

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*



Bradjhomes said:


> Still loving the combo


Very Olympic feel. Swimming event with Bronze medal hahhaha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hahaha3111

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*

My Silver Medal with BLEb-)


----------



## GoBuffs11

hahaha3111 said:


> My Silver Medal with BLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12625793&stc=1&d=1509632078"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Love that combo.


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Prodiver Olymp*


----------



## Fikk

I finally pulled the trigger for the titanium bezel for my Prodiver blue limited.
4-6 weeks before delivery.

Is there anyone who already has it here?


----------



## jakec

Please be sure to post pics once you have it installed.


----------



## Fikk

I'll for sure.


----------

